# I got chicks!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well actually, mum and I got them for dad. We got two Rhode Island Reds and two Australorps. All supposed to be females. Four days old.

They are sitting in a cardboard box in the kitchen since it was a spur of the moment sort of thing  

Question - is it completely necessary to give them a heat lamp? Has anyone ever raised them without? I'm just wondering if being inside will be enough ... 

I will admit I've NEVER raised chicks before. I tried to convince mum to get some older ones on the point of lay, because less chance they keel over, but she wanted the baby chicks ... :roll:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, in the end I got the heat lamp out. They didnt seem real active and the more I read the more I thought they probably do need it. So I got them into a wire topped cat cage (cos I didnt want the heat lamp over cardboard) and have the heat lamp on that. They have space to get away from the heat lamp if they wish. At the moment they are hanging out just outside the heat lamp circle. I have water and chick crumbles out for em. 

I have no idea what normal chick behaviour is ... these guys are weird. They sleep kinda stretched out, their wings out a little and their heads on the ground. They sleep for about five minutes or so then all of a sudden BAM they are awake and chirping, they run around and eat some food have a drink of water then CRASH they are dead asleep again. Is that normal?? :shrug: 

Cute little guys


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup that's normal. If the chicks are sleeping just on the outskirts of the heat lamp then the temp is probably to hot and the lamp needs to be raised some. Where are the pics? Love pics of little fuzzybutts  Congrats on your first batch of chickies, they are so fun to watch


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will defer to Iwantgoats on this one as she knows more about chickens -- but congrats on the new additions and yes we love pictures


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, they are being normal chicks. Congrats! :stars:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We had to separate our chicks from the baby turkey's yesterday-we think one of the turky's laid on a chick and killed it. We have white leghorns and brown leghorns-but have gone with the rhode island reds in the past.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys, chickies are happy little guys (actually girls  ) this morning, pecking round in their food. We got them from the pet shop and they werent under a lamp all day and it was kinda cold, so we thought maybe they were extra tired cos I think they were too cold to sleep yesterday :shrug: they certainly seem more active now we have them home. Happier too. 

Will post pics either tonight or tomorrow - its 6.30am and I have to load up my goaties and head into the pet shop - they are doing an 'animals on display' weekend - we were there yesterday thats where we got the chicks, took the animals home overnight and heading in again today. 

Cya!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like the chickadee's are doing good.......

'animals on display' weekend ...sounds interesting.......... :wink: :thumbup: 

can't wait for pics...... :dance:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup, they need to be under a heat lamp until they feather out. Start it at 95 degrees and lower it by 5 degrees every week until it's stable about 70 degrees. As stated, if they are all huddled together under the heat lamp they are too cold. If they are all outside the heat lamp area they are too hot. If there are some here and there and they are moving around - they are just fine.

Here's the best chicken site on the web: http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/index.php You could spend hours reading and learning there - have fun!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lil chickies are doing well, eating like horses lol

pics tomorrow, too tired tonight :wink:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Just a warning, chickens are kind of like goats. VERY addictive. I second Back Yard Chickens. Super site!! Have fun with your little ones!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yep, I've been on BYC before

I dont think we will feel the need for more chickins, except to replace them if they die etc or once they get too old or egg production goes down. 

As much as I like watching them and all, I really view them primarily as egg producers, not pets so much. I've never been that keen on chickens as chickens per say, just interested in them as a method of a) producing fresh eggs and b) cleaning up the kitchen scraps etc. 

Did that make any sense? lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats what we have chickens for :thumb:


----------



## snowandbell (Mar 16, 2009)

Been raising all kinds for last couple years from 1 day old. Actually have 8 new ones currently. YES they need the heat lamp I keep in tub put hang heat lamp at one side and food and water on other so that if they need warmth they will stay under light if not they will wander around. Did you read they need medicated fed? You should handle every day and they become wonderful pets. I can pick up everyone of my chickens when I want and some are close to 3 years old. Enjoy they eggs in a couple months.
Congrats!


----------

